# Finial box



## rightuppercut (Oct 8, 2008)

This is a little Chakta Vega box with ebony used for the finial and foot. It measures about 2-1/4" in Diameter. I left a little indent from the live center in the very tip of the finial. I was thinking I would glue in a little gemstone up there. Now I can't find anything small enough that looks good. It's a shame cause I kinda liked this piece. I can't sell it cause it's pretty much a straight forward copy of a Drozda box. Although my finial is much taller than hers, which I like better.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice RUC,
beautiful piece of wood and nice contrast. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Very nicely done. Keep searching, you'll find something to put in the top. Go to the craft store and look at the jewelry parts and pieces or look at the bead section. If you don't find anything look in your scrap bin. I turn plastic, tagua nuts, even aluminum or brass. You can easily make something that will fit in there if you look.
Don't worry about selling it. I'll admit I'm not a fan of copying other work for the purpose of selling. However to copy one piece and then sell it is not really purposely trying to make money off of someone else's design. Now if you make 50 that's copying. We all learn by copying to some degree or another. When I go to a demo I usually go home and build a close copy to learn the techniques. Then I try to move on and use those techniques to produce something of my own.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

That's a beautiful piece. Very elegant.


----------

